# Does anybody else sweat like crazy?



## ginshun (May 18, 2005)

I consider myself to be in reletively good shape, as least as good as most of the people in my classes, I am 6'2 and weight 190lbs, but I swear I sweat twice as much as anyone I know.

 I can train for hours on end, but after about 10 minutes, I am drenched in sweat.  Not that there is a point to this or anything, I suppose that I am just proclaiming myself to be a big sweaty man.  LOL.

 Maybe I should consider myself lucky, if I ever need to cut weight, I'm in like flin!


----------



## Gemini (May 18, 2005)

Including myself, there are maybe only 3 of us in my school that sweat like crazy that fast. And you're right. It has nothing to do with being exhausted. It used to bother me, but as long as I don't smell, I'm okay with it now. And as you just mentioned, unlike most people I can loose weight very quickly when I need to.


----------



## relytjj (May 18, 2005)

I am in the same boat. After just five minutes of activity I feel like I've been swimming I sweat so much. When I can I wear a headband to soak up some of the head sweat but that usually doesn't work out so well with Hapkido and BJJ, I can only really wear it while doing TKD. Other than that I always wear a white t-shirt under my uniform (grappling gi, not TKD) to keep the sweat on me and off of my training partners. On the plus side, it makes it easier to escape some submissions!


----------



## ginshun (May 18, 2005)

ya, I always were a t-shirt under my gi.

 It doesn't really bother me either, but it is nice to know that I am not alone in my sweatyness.  It doesn't seem to bother anyone else either, and oyu are right, I can end up one slippery sucker after not to long a time!  LOL!


----------



## arnisador (May 18, 2005)

I sweat like a pig, yeah.


----------



## The Kai (May 18, 2005)

Sweat like a pig, I do.  Not very Jedi.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 18, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I sweat like a pig, yeah.



Hmm I thought pigs did not sweat and therefore used the mudd to help keep them cool. I could be wrong though. Now if one means I sweat and stink like a pig, and the phrase has been shortened to Sweat like a pig, then I guess it is just slang.


----------



## Gemini (May 18, 2005)

Ahh. Nothin' like a good verbal sparring match between the big dogs.



arnisador, you're not gonna take that from him, are ya?





[ducks well below radar...]

opcorn:


----------



## hammer (May 18, 2005)

Yep Im in the same boat, except I only have to think about training and I start sweating, lol. Its worse when your teaching and you get the spray thing happening.

All good!


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 18, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Ahh. Nothin' like a good verbal sparring match between the big dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sir!

I resemble that remark! :lol:

Your comment was funny


----------



## arnisador (May 18, 2005)

I gotta be polite to the big guy...I'll be seeing him in person in 2 weeks (right?)!


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 18, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I gotta be polite to the big guy...I'll be seeing him in person in 2 weeks (right?)!



Yes! I am waiting for Jules to beat me up and tie me in a pretzle.


----------



## arnisador (May 18, 2005)

A pretzel, eh? After she does tie you up...wanna stickfight?


----------



## bignick (May 18, 2005)

There was a guy at our gym for awhile, great guy....who as soon as we started working out would literally.......... and I mean LITERALLY, be standing in puddles of sweat....even though he was in fantastic shape and could pound out pushups like nobody's business and was pretty decent in the ring, just a slippery character...


----------



## searcher (May 19, 2005)

I sweat a bunch myself.   What you have to remember is that it is the quality of sweat that counts not the ammount.   It has been shown that superior athletes sweat more than the average person, but they also sweat a better quality of sweat.  Sounds funny, but it is true.


----------



## Gemini (May 19, 2005)

searcher said:
			
		

> I sweat a bunch myself. What you have to remember is that it is the quality of sweat that counts not the ammount. It has been shown that superior athletes sweat more than the average person, but they also sweat a better quality of sweat. Sounds funny, but it is true.


Okay, now this is interesting. How do you know the quality of sweat?
(honestly curious. Not being a smart a$$ here)


----------



## Brother John (May 19, 2005)

Yeah!
I do.

I sweat like a fountain. My new motto is "Drop Sweat Daily" meaning that I want to emphasize to my students that they need to work their art Constantly, not missing a day....and work hard.
BUT: For me "Dropping sweat" is a little too easy.
For me a better guage of effort would probably be "Get really really sweaty and winded daily". But that takes tooooo long to say.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Ceicei (May 19, 2005)

Ummm....  Sweat... Men...

 One thing I can say, it can be very hard to get a good grappling hold on them when working out. There is one guy I train with that probably sweats a ton and he is like a slippery seal...

  Just don't sweat the small stuff, this could work to your advantage (against your attackers).

  - Ceicei


----------



## arnisador (May 19, 2005)

Quality of sweat? I gotta hear more...


----------



## Gemini (May 19, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Ummm.... Sweat... Men...


stop licking the screen....


----------



## Sarah (May 19, 2005)

Yeah, I sweat quite a bit, in a very feminine way of course..

Since we are talking about sweat, I have a question.  Why is it when some people sweat it is yellow??  we have a few guys that sweat a lot but thier Gi's go yellow.

One of those guys is Tom, he also has a slimy affect, when he is all sweaty and we try to grab in we just slid right off the sucker, and he smells BAAAAD.


----------



## ginshun (May 20, 2005)

One more tip:

 Does sweat the petty things, and dont pet the sweaty things.


----------



## Marginal (May 20, 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Since we are talking about sweat, I have a question.  Why is it when some people sweat it is yellow??  we have a few guys that sweat a lot but thier Gi's go yellow.
> 
> One of those guys is Tom, he also has a slimy affect, when he is all sweaty and we try to grab in we just slid right off the sucker, and he smells BAAAAD.



Usually, the yellow's the result of the anti persprant they're wearing staining the dobok. Can't begin to speculate on what's going on with Tom in that case though anti persperant doesn't typically make you smell worse... (Well, unless you're using Old Spice.)


----------



## Bigshadow (May 20, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Hmm I thought pigs did not sweat and therefore used the mudd to help keep them cool. I could be wrong though. Now if one means I sweat and stink like a pig, and the phrase has been shortened to Sweat like a pig, then I guess it is just slang.


  Sweat like a race horse, how about?  

  Sweat that bad, I do.

  :jedi1:


----------



## Bigshadow (May 20, 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Since we are talking about sweat, I have a question. Why is it when some people sweat it is yellow?? we have a few guys that sweat a lot but thier Gi's go yellow.


  Black Gi we wear, I am glad.  :jedi1:  

 I will take a stab at it... I am going to guess that it has something to do with the chemical composition of the sweat and it's reaction to the Gi. If it is underneath the arms, it very well could be deoderant staining... 



			
				Sarah said:
			
		

> One of those guys is Tom, he also has a slimy affect, when he is all sweaty and we try to grab in we just slid right off the sucker, and he smells BAAAAD.


 Wow! I won't comment...


----------



## MikeMartial (May 21, 2005)

ginshun said:
			
		

> I consider myself to be in reletively good shape, as least as good as most of the people in my classes, I am 6'2 and weight 190lbs, but I swear I sweat twice as much as anyone I know.
> 
> I can train for hours on end, but after about 10 minutes, I am drenched in sweat. Not that there is a point to this or anything, I suppose that I am just proclaiming myself to be a big sweaty man. LOL.
> 
> Maybe I should consider myself lucky, if I ever need to cut weight, I'm in like flin!


I sweat like crazy in class; there's maybe 4 or 5 guys, all over 30, that really, *really* become diaphoretic, including me.   As for vitals, I'm 6'1" and 170 lbs.

On a personal level, I noted I started sweating more in my late 20's ...I'm also in the better shape now than I have ever been.

Age?  Fitness level?  Gender?  Genetics?  Probably a combination of all those.


----------



## DuneViking (May 21, 2005)

Several of our group do prespire profusely when training hard within the first 5-10 minutes. Others almost never break a sweat, though it does not appear they are training very hard. I would suspect any that train hard would become damp within a few minutes. It also must be related to the person's ability to dissapate heat. I tend to overheat and enjoy cooler weather below 75*F. Some who I know train hard do not need the evaporation to help them cool and do tend to remain more dry. I therefore infer there is a combination between effort and physiology of efficient heat dissipation that controls the event.


----------



## Jmh7331 (May 21, 2005)

I sweat like I'm running for my life!  I was the only guy that was always drenched until a couple of months ago, so now I have a "partner in grime!"


----------



## searcher (May 21, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Okay, now this is interesting. How do you know the quality of sweat?
> (honestly curious. Not being a smart a$$ here)


Having not done any testing myself I can't get specific about what all they test for, but I believe that they check what you are sweating out and the quanity of each compound.   Things like electrolite content, toxins, etc.   It is my understanding that several Universities have done this to help in the creation of better supplements for their athletes.

I suppose that if you wanted to check the quality of the sweat that you are producing you should volunteer for some testing.   Contact a local university that has a good biochemistry and sports nutrition program.   They will surely be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## searcher (May 21, 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Since we are talking about sweat, I have a question. Why is it when some people sweat it is yellow?? we have a few guys that sweat a lot but thier Gi's go yellow.
> , when he is all sweaty and we try to grab in we just slid right off the sucker, and he smells BAAAAD.


Most likely the yellow sweat that you are talikng about is due to a level of dehydration.   He has little water to distill the electrolites that his skin is letting go.   The smell is also linked to dehydration in that his nitrate level is high in comparison to the level of water in his body.

The smell is normally very bad in people who take multi-pack vitamins and don't take in very much water.


----------



## Simon Curran (May 22, 2005)

searcher said:
			
		

> Having not done any testing myself I can't get specific about what all they test for, but I believe that they check what you are sweating out and the quanity of each compound. Things like electrolite content, toxins, etc. It is my understanding that several Universities have done this to help in the creation of better supplements for their athletes.
> 
> I suppose that if you wanted to check the quality of the sweat that you are producing you should volunteer for some testing. Contact a local university that has a good biochemistry and sports nutrition program. They will surely be able to point you in the right direction.


 Thanks for the info (I flood the place on a regular basis...)


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 22, 2005)

I dont sweat as nearly others in class. My physician accounts this to blood pressure. Mine is lower than average.


----------



## searcher (May 24, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info (I flood the place on a regular basis...)


My pleasure.   Sorry for not having more to give.


----------



## The Kai (May 24, 2005)

Marginal said:
			
		

> Usually, the yellow's the result of the anti persprant they're wearing staining the dobok. Can't begin to speculate on what's going on with Tom in that case though anti persperant doesn't typically make you smell worse... (Well, unless you're using Old Spice.)


When I worked in  machine shop I was constantly in and around different oils.  No matter how long of a hot shower I took before class, the oils always seemed to release from my skin when i began to sweat.  A had a constant problem with dark stain on a white gi top


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 24, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> When I worked in machine shop I was constantly in and around different oils. No matter how long of a hot shower I took before class, the oils always seemed to release from my skin when i began to sweat. A had a constant problem with dark stain on a white gi top


Yeah, i had worked in a machine shop...did you use CNC?


----------



## The Kai (May 25, 2005)

Actually a little bit.  I was Bar Stock (trust me it's not what you think)  Where you would cut the metal into slugs for the CNC's


----------



## Ceicei (May 25, 2005)

searcher said:
			
		

> The smell is normally very bad in people who take multi-pack vitamins and don't take in very much water.



This caught my attention.  Is this problem a common one for those who take multi-vitamins?  I don't take them, but I *WAS* considering the possibility of purchasing multis;  I wasn't sure if the benefits would help me with my martial arts if I did.  The side effect of bad odor doesn't appeal to me, so I may bypass the idea of taking multi-vitamins.

- Ceicei


----------



## searcher (May 25, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> This caught my attention. Is this problem a common one for those who take multi-vitamins? I don't take them, but I *WAS* considering the possibility of purchasing multis; I wasn't sure if the benefits would help me with my martial arts if I did. The side effect of bad odor doesn't appeal to me, so I may bypass the idea of taking multi-vitamins.
> 
> - Ceicei


A single multi- is a very good thing.  Where you run into a problem is with the little packets of concentrated vitamins.    The multi packs are still good, but most people don't take in enough water.   8-10 glasses is just not enough.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 25, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Actually a little bit. I was Bar Stock (trust me it's not what you think) Where you would cut the metal into slugs for the CNC's


yes, i now what you are saying.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (May 28, 2005)

Do you always smell when you sweat? What in particular makes it smell? I never understood that! I'm under-educated in this department!


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 28, 2005)

I thought that sweat, had a sailine smell. that actual BO was the result of sweat interacting with the skin and other stuff on the skin.


----------



## Crom (May 28, 2005)

Sweat doesn't smell, bacteria that feed off it produce the smell.  I guess thats why you need to be sweaty for a while before it starts to smell.

Some info here

http://www.irishhealth.com/?level=4&con=88


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 28, 2005)

So the question, why do some sweat more than others/

Strange how animals use their tongue/salava for the body to cool.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jun 1, 2005)

Ah go to the link above! I've taken it from there, kindly given by Crom. Thank you Crom!

*[font=Verdana,Helvetica,Arial,san-serif][/font][font=Verdana,Helvetica,Arial,san-serif]Why do some people smell worse than others?[/font]*

[font=Verdana,Helvetica,Arial,san-serif]Some peoples apocrine glands are bigger and more active than others. Similarly, some of us have more tenacious skin bacteria. Some people may find that they sweat much more than normal, a condition known as hyperhydrosis. Certain unusual-smelling body odours are symptoms of more serious complaints.[/font]


----------



## 47MartialMan (Jun 1, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Ah go to the link above! I've taken it from there, kindly given by Crom. Thank you Crom!


Hey, no "sweat". Thanks for the link.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 1, 2005)

I don't sweat that easily. It takes at least 40 minutes of hard training for me to drench a shirt. Sometimes I can go through a complete weight lifting session and barely break a sweat. Others like today 2 miles on the treadmill and just started to sweat.  :idunno:  I like to sweat, I think it means I had a good session.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Jun 1, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I don't sweat that easily. It takes at least 40 minutes of hard training for me to drench a shirt. Sometimes I can go through a complete weight lifting session and barely break a sweat. Others like today 2 miles on the treadmill and just started to sweat. :idunno: I like to sweat, I think it means I had a good session.


Yes, but have you ever Blood, Sweat, and Tears?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 1, 2005)

I have shed enough blood on the wrestling mat more than I care to want to remember.
Sweat -    A lot of sweat over the years.
Tears - Yes, again in my senior year when I was bumped one match away from the state tournament. Actually all four years when I beat state placers and qualifiers from the previous years but yet lost in that last match before making it to any finals all four years. Also beating the guy one weight class under me for 4 years on the mat and watch him get to the state tourney twice and place once. Talk about a slap in the face.  :asian:


----------



## 47MartialMan (Jun 2, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I have shed enough blood on the wrestling mat more than I care to want to remember.
> Sweat -  A lot of sweat over the years.
> Tears - Yes, again in my senior year when I was bumped one match away from the state tournament. Actually all four years when I beat state placers and qualifiers from the previous years but yet lost in that last match before making it to any finals all four years. Also beating the guy one weight class under me for 4 years on the mat and watch him get to the state tourney twice and place once. Talk about a slap in the face. :asian:


Hmmn, Blood, Sweat, & Tears, sounds like a song or group.


----------



## BushidoUK (Jun 2, 2005)

Its always been a running joke with me in my dojo about the amount I sweat whilst training.
It dont bother me, I just keep a towel handy to wipe myself whenever I can, and also the wooden floors, which get very slippery!


----------



## dscott (Jun 2, 2005)

Actually I have the opposite effect. I barely sweat at all. My friends make fun of me for it but it's rare to see me sweat alot. Don't get me wrong, I sweat, but when other people are sweating buckets, I'm barely wiping my eyebrows.


----------

